# claiming back superannuation



## cornish dave (Mar 29, 2010)

hi all, i've been back in the UK for a few months now and have claimed all of my tax back through an agent based in Melbourne. Which went well in the end, but had to put a lot of effort into chasing him up from england. 

i was wondering how easy it is to claim my super back myself, and if there are any good companies/tax agents here in england who could claim it back for me at a reasonable price, i lived in Australia for just over 2 years. 

what are your experiences with claiming back your superannuation.

also there is a slight problem my passport went missing in Thailand and with that my entry and departure stamps, as i understand these are pretty important when claiming back my superannuation, how would i be able to claim it back with out these. 

many thanks to you all, i just don't know who to ask about this problem.


----------



## Rowan (Nov 12, 2012)

How did you get on with this Cornish Dave, I have just left Australia and will also need to reclaim superannuation I paid for 2 years.


----------



## MaddyOZ (Aug 16, 2011)

Super Annuation can be claimed only if your visa is expired / cancelled. You can write a written request to the super fund bank / company quoting your super account details and you may be asked to prove your visa is no longer valid in Australia.

Good Luck.


----------



## Nurse (Dec 15, 2012)

You actually need to apply for a "certification of immigration status" from the immigration department and request to cancel your visa if not expired, before you could claim your super. I remember seeing a link in the immigration website which takes you to the ATO website. 
Good luck.


----------

